# My bow buck



## jcappe (Nov 7, 2008)

Shot this buck on Nov. 5th 18 yards came into a rattle sequence. Got a good shot on him and he went about 80 yards and expired.


----------



## cjk (Nov 7, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## yooper (Nov 8, 2008)

yep nice buck  good job!


----------



## custom8726 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cool!! I would not have passed him up...


----------



## 1 woodpile (Nov 8, 2008)

congrats  he a nice one...


----------



## deeker (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice buck!!!!


----------



## capetrees (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats ir! I'm going out tommorow!! I've waited long enough. Nice job man!  :yourock:


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 9, 2008)

Excellent buck! Gotta love bowhunting.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice buck there.


----------



## jcappe (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, I still have my land owners tag a shotgun tag and three doe tags so I've got some hunting to do.


----------



## tree md (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice buck! Great shot! Congrats!!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 13, 2008)

Congrats, Really nice buck.


----------

